# What 30 year shingle would you put on your roof?



## Red Adobe

Since no one else has yet I will.

My fav is Slate grey Pro Panel II from metal sales.

Most shingle slingers I know swear by the Oakridge on their work, and i see why they hold up well in the dust storms we get.


----------



## dougger222

Last Summer I went to a house in the process of being sold for a couple who had there home destroyed in the twister. The buyer didn't want to deal with an insurance claim on there "new" home after having to deal with what they did on there leveled home. The seller was home when I inspected the roof. I noticed quite a few cracks in the shingles consistant with what I see in 10+ year old Timberline roofs. Figuring the seller may know about the shingles to my surprise she pulled out a sample board of the exact same shingle that was on her roof put on 7 years prior. The sample board was that of a Owens Corning Oak Ridge Pro. 7 years and cracking already. Although I noted not enough vents it wasn't as bad as some I see.

Last year did a roof with Oak Ridge Pro's and the shingles seemed to be ok to work with. The insured wanted Landmarks but due to the covenant in his culde-sack stating no two roofs can have the same shingle we decided to go with what he had. That house was 5 years old and got it's third roof, same shingles each time. Of course the two year old roof we tore off had no cracks.

In my area Timberlines are by far the number one installed singles on tear offs. As far as new construction Landmarks are number one installed shingles. 

Last Fall I did a 50sq motel roof two sided 4/12 with green Owens Corning Duration and we stayed there last month. There were five different spots on the roofs were you could see the shingles were not the same as the rest. The difference was very noticeable. The owner was told to contact OC to get a rep out and have heard nothing since. The shingles did seem to lay out nice and straight though and seemed comperable to the Landmark.

Another forum has mentioned a fault in the OC Duration. The solid tar line although great for prohibiting wind damage seems to be allowing water to pool under the shingles causing the nail heads to rust. Seen this occure on a 10 year old Tamko Heritage 40yr laminate last Fall but yet to see in person on a Duration. Keep in mind this shingle has only been on the market for 2-3 years.

3M has a lot of pattens with the Certainteed Landmark shingle and one is the spots of tar to prohibit trapped water. Another is 10% copper granuals.

As far as what I'd put on my roofs lets see,
Fish house on wheels has number 1 grade cedar shakes
Fish house on Lake of the Woods has torch down
Rental property has Landmark 30yr Georgetown Gray
Current home has GAF Timberline Pewter Gray but did not do the roof. When the time should arise to roof it had my mind set on Landmark TL but they don't make a shingle that will look great with the grayish blue painted hardi siding. With the two steep terrets and a 8/12 hip roof may decide to go with Grand Manor now. The biggest decision will be if the insurance will ever buy the roof and if the 50% off deal is still good with CT. Full price for materials for this roof with copper valleys which my wife is insistant upon would be around $14K.

One thing I know for sure is the house will get Certainteed just not sure which line. Like laminates over three or four tabs shingles but some houses do look great with the Grand Manor, Centenial Slate, and Carriage House.

The lumber yard I buy from has Centenial Slates on it and due to the low 6/12 pitch the expensive shingles were a waste of money due to the fact that you can barely see them. Most who know what they are agree.


----------



## dougger222

Speaking of Certainteed. Noticed something odd yesterday while driving my wifes BMW. On her driver side window on the bottom right corner were all the information on the glass is I noticed something strange. The name Saint Gobain. Guessing this is the same company that owns Certainteed as well as thousands of companies around the world? Looked at the rest of the glass and only that piece has the name on it.

I know Ford has it's own glass company but guess BMW farms that out to Saint Gobain??? I wonder how many things we own that were made by Saint Gobain? 

For those of you who don't know Saint Gobain is a French owned company.


----------



## cleveman

I just bought 3 bundles of Durations for a repair job. Wind blew off less than a square. The Durations supposedly have a larger nailing strip or something.

I was shocked at the price. I paid about $27 per bundle. When I saw the $27 on the paper, I thought the clerk was putting down the per square price. I ended up paying almost $90/square.

What the hell?

Are a lot of you roofers doing steel on residential roofs? I haven't priced it in a while, but is it cheaper now? And do you sheath the roof with OSB or just use purlins like on an ag building?


----------



## Slyfox

cleveman said:


> I just bought 3 bundles of Durations for a repair job. Wind blew off less than a square. The Durations supposedly have a larger nailing strip or something.
> 
> I was shocked at the price. I paid about $27 per bundle. When I saw the $27 on the paper, I thought the clerk was putting down the per square price. I ended up paying almost $90/square.
> 
> What the hell?
> 
> Are a lot of you roofers doing steel on residential roofs? I haven't priced it in a while, but is it cheaper now? And do you sheath the roof with OSB or just use purlins like on an ag building?



A square runs $72.00 here in my area.
Steel is still double the cost of the average shingle system.


----------



## oldfrt

cleveman said:


> I just bought 3 bundles of Durations for a repair job. Wind blew off less than a square. The Durations supposedly have a larger nailing strip or something.
> 
> I was shocked at the price. I paid about $27 per bundle. When I saw the $27 on the paper, I thought the clerk was putting down the per square price. I ended up paying almost $90/square.
> 
> What the hell?
> 
> Are a lot of you roofers doing steel on residential roofs? I haven't priced it in a while, but is it cheaper now? And do you sheath the roof with OSB or just use purlins like on an ag building?


 
You may need to shop around for prices.I've found a$20/sq difference amongst local suppliers.
Since I have gotten away from a lot of roofing jobs,I was pretty much sticker shocked last year at the increases in costs.So much so that I called all my suppliers to verify the increases.I started checking pricing before we bid any more roofing because it seemed to change on a monthyly basis.


----------



## MJW

Hey, rich boy from Stillwater.......a fish house is not a house... 

What a nice cool summer we had, eh? Wish I had a few more tear offs for the cooler weather..Did some siding and window jobs thinking is was going to be hot! Guess we were wrong........


----------



## dougger222

MJW said:


> Hey, rich boy from Stillwater.......a fish house is not a house...
> 
> What a nice cool summer we had, eh? Wish I had a few more tear offs for the cooler weather..Did some siding and window jobs thinking is was going to be hot! Guess we were wrong........


It's a house when you don't work much in the Winter and love to ice fish! The one on wheels with the shakes is a thing of beauty. My father and I cutom built it on a manufactured frame in 1999. Cedar souffit and fascias as well! In 2000 it was converted to burn on LP which was money well spent. Before getting married I lived in it for a few Winters. In the Winter months would average only a few nights per month at the real house! My father lived close to the lake it was kept on so it was a short commute to a bathroom.

If I had to do it over again would not use any wood and go with aluminum and as light as possible. 

This has been one of the best Summers in many years. July and so far this August have been very cool. Sort of makes me think this may be a very cool Winter with 2+ft of ice.

You sound like you could use some more work? You didn't get much hail this year in your area? The only hail it seems this year has been small in size and even smaller in area hit.

This week going to side a house which is something I don't usually like doing. The main reason for the decision is the customer is a 50 year client of his agent who's a friend of mine. A few of the guys on my crew have sided so figure since the house is small it will be a quick in and out. A friend of mine is going to doing all the aluminum bending around the windows though. We still are booked for another month or so on shingle jobs.

Gonna do another first this Fall, a standing seam job. My Uncle's house 4/12 with one dormer should be as easy as it gets.

Oh and rich? Ya right!!! Hard working maybe but not rich. 

BTW, paying $88.50 a square for Landmarks which is down from $96 last Fall. That price of course is all inclusive. No extra charge for delilvery or booming onto roof top. They may be cheaper at other yards but they are very good to me.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I pay 84 square for OC durations, GAF/Elks are about 86 and Certainteeds are 88.

No delivery charges ever. Drop on ground, lift bed, boom truck, all free.


----------



## johnk

Malarkeys are tops in my books:thumbup:


----------



## MJW

Yes, low on jobs Dougger. No hail this year. Small storm a little north of here, but the stormers and out of work people ate them up fast. Not much for enforcement on licensing and codes up there. Everyone came straight out and said, "we are looking for the cheapest price". Up front and honest, I guess....so we didn't even bother with any of them. Just finished a window/siding/roofing job. We just finished up the interior trim last week. Finally picked up one straggler job and meeting an adjuster on Friday. Real slow, but we aren't real big, so not a huge deal right now. Hopefully it will pick up. It usually does when we want to go deer hunting. Our first little one is on the way in a month, so gearing up for that $$$$$......gonna be fun!


----------



## dougger222

Well hope work picks up for you. In the past 12 or so years being a self employed roofer the Fall time has always been the busiest. Have a few new roofs to do before Winter and they are big 100sq's. All are on the rez in Prior Lake by Mistake Lake Casino.

My cousin is a unlicensed uninsured roofer with over 35 years experiance and while cracking crab legs tonight he said he got three roof leads last Friday. I thought for a second and couldn't recall the last day I got three leads. More than likely it was last Fall. Of course he's getting leads because the word of mouth for him is "He's good, he's fast, he's white and he's only $80 a square". He does do good work and he's one of the roofers who trained me to shingle years ago.

I hear you though about being small and not worrying about it much. When I think about getting slow I think about a worse case scenario and going back to a one or two man show. More than likely I'd keep my dad and one brother on since we work together very well.

For you knowing how to roof, side, install windows and more than likely sell you have an edge on your competition.

This Winter we really need to rip some lips!!!


----------



## J-Peffer

dougger222 said:


> Well hope work picks up for you. In the past 12 or so years being a self employed roofer the Fall time has always been the busiest. Have a few new roofs to do before Winter and they are big 100sq's. All are on the rez in Prior Lake by Mistake Lake Casino.
> 
> My cousin is a unlicensed uninsured roofer with over 35 years experiance and while cracking crab legs tonight he said he got three roof leads last Friday. I thought for a second and couldn't recall the last day I got three leads. More than likely it was last Fall. Of course he's getting leads because the word of mouth for him is "He's good, he's fast, he's white and he's only $80 a square". He does do good work and he's one of the roofers who trained me to shingle years ago.
> 
> I hear you though about being small and not worrying about it much. When I think about getting slow I think about a worse case scenario and going back to a one or two man show. More than likely I'd keep my dad and one brother on since we work together very well.
> 
> For you knowing how to roof, side, install windows and more than likely sell you have an edge on your competition.
> 
> This Winter we really need to rip some lips!!!


How far do you travel for work normally?

I keep debating on bidding jobs at a higher rate, and extending my territory mostly to the south.

Right now, I tend to stay over booked between new customers and established clients that are good for a few jobs a year.

I'm starting to test the waters, and was thinking of investing in a 30mpg mini van decaled up for traveling for estimates and also for repair work.

I only go about 40 miles in each direction and to the west, I have lake michigan. So I can only go 180 degrees. North, East and South but really the only good work is south.


----------



## dougger222

J-Peffer said:


> How far do you travel for work normally?
> 
> I keep debating on bidding jobs at a higher rate, and extending my territory mostly to the south.
> 
> Right now, I tend to stay over booked between new customers and established clients that are good for a few jobs a year.
> 
> I'm starting to test the waters, and was thinking of investing in a 30mpg mini van decaled up for traveling for estimates and also for repair work.
> 
> I only go about 40 miles in each direction and to the west, I have lake michigan. So I can only go 180 degrees. North, East and South but really the only good work is south.


I will go up to an hours drive one way for work. I really don't have a line and will consider all leads which are almost all word of mouth. As far as population within an hour of my house it's said that half the people in MN live in the Metro area which is around 2.5-3 million people. In other words there are a lot of jobs in the cities to bid. Have some jobs to do over the border in WI to do too.

Today got a call from a home owner who said he's my neigbhor a couple houses down and wants a bid for hail damage. I explained we moved but we would be more than happy to give him a bid. Last year my wife went over to there garage sale and introduced her to them and they asked what we did for work and she said I roofed. After all the storm chasers came by offering free everything they remembered that and called from a card she gave them. He actually went over the house twice to talk in person and the renter didn't say much! Always waited for the day my house got hit with hail but moved out of it 5 months prior. Put a sign in the yard of the rental 2 hours after the hail hit so the renters didn't have to talk to anybody.

I would love to drive something that could hold a large ladder and get 30 mpg but for some reason my wife doesn't want me to buy a van of any sort. Something about looking like a molester or something of that sort I guess. The next best is the diesel excursion which averages 18 mpg which is good enough. I would venture to say that with a ladder on top with a ladder rack on a van you may be lucky to get 20 mpg. My mother in law has a V6 Caravan and she's lucky to get 20 mpg with it. 

When I lived in South Central MN used to drive a lot for work and on average put 50K miles on per year. Back then worked alone so had to make 2-3 trips per job on new roofs.

BTW, overbooking is a good thing right? You have to consider the farther you drive for work the less time you have with your family. I'm married with no kids and my wife works a lot so it's not a big deal for me for now anyways. When kids arive will make sure to value my time a little better.


----------



## Grumpy

J-Peffer said:


> I've been installing CertainTeed shingles for about 4 years.
> 
> I like them, never had any problems with them to this day.
> 
> I've installed GAF/Tam/Owens and IKO's but CertainTeed goes down on 95% of the roofs we do.
> 
> If I had to do my own roof, I'd used a Owens Oak Ridge.
> 
> I'm installing them every now and then, they cost me about 10 bucks more a square. But the tar strip on the back is way thinker, and wider. Just holding the shingle after installing 100's of squares of Landmarks between Owens Cornering jobs, you can feel the difference. Even the granduales seem to stay on better.
> 
> I'll still be installing 90% CertainTeeds because most of my customers would rather save 300 bucks than have the roof last longer. Most of them plan on selling the house or dying before the roof ever wears out again.
> 
> But I'll be putting black oak ridges on my investment house this year over certainTeeds. CertainTeed also makes you upgrade to a life time shingle, to get the more "bold" def shingles. Oak Ridge's and even GAFs are all like that. The "Morie Black" Landmarks honestly look cheap and flat on a roof.


I just put Tamko Heritage 30 year on my roof with Grace Ice shield about 2 months ago. I have no problem with Tamko's. I wouldn't use OC, GAF's or IKO on my OWN HOME even if they were free. 

Certainteed's are a premium shingle. Slightly less than GAF, but maybe $2 a square, not $10 for sure! You want to save $10 a square call IKO.


----------



## jstange2

I like the OC durations, landmarks, and GAFs. Durations in my area are about $28 per bundle, landmarks are about the same, haven't priced GAFs for a while. The lumberyard I used to work for and do not get much material from since self employed stock Tamko. Talk about a junk shingle, and they are charging $130 per square for the turds.


----------



## cms_roofing

175mph rating GAF Timberlines
Only way to go with 20 yrs extension including labor warranty


----------

